# How long in one spot?



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

How long does a person hunt one spot? Lets say I set in a area in the AM and shoot one coyote do a pick up and leave or will more come in later?

How long do you stay in one spot if nothing comes in? hour? 2 hours?????


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My opinion is that even after you shoot a coyote, more can come in. I would keep calling for awhile. Coyotes and fox sometimes run in groups.

As far as how long to stay on stand: Early in the season I think they respond quick (maybe 20 minutes at the longest on stand). As the season progresses and they get more pressure and thinned out I would say you stay longer. but by no means wuold I stay longer than 45 minutes to 1 hour at a stand unless I saw a coyote and was trying to coax him in. This time of year I woud stay 20-25 at a stand. That is my idea I am sure others have different ideas.


----------



## songdog34 (Nov 21, 2005)

Everyone has their own way of doing things. I usually sit 20-30 minutes before I move on. If you shoot a yote at a stand and there are others in the area, keep calling for a couple more minutes as long as none have spotted you. Uneducated yotes don't always split at the sound of a gunshot. If you pop a yote and get up to go see your handiwork, you need to move on a couple of miles down the road before you make another stand. Do not spend more than 30 minutes calling. If nothing's come in by then, you've either been scented, spotted, or there's just nothing in the area. Hope that helps a little!

Songdog


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

amen i agree with Fallguy that is usually how i am running my sets.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

How far do you move the? a couple sections? less? more?
Also Brad T. sez he likes his coyotes silvery..... saw one at 80 yds during deer and it was almost shiney with tuffs of black here and there.. is that what to look for in a quality yote?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The belly and neck should be real nice and white, the guard hairs should be silver, grey and black with little to no red and browns. This is the coyotes i like to shot if possible and they are the ones the fur buyers like the most also


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

What do most fur buyers do with the furs? Nowadays it doesnt seem lke they use them for clothing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

They almost all go to clothing of some sort whether it be trim around hoods to full fur jackets. The reason why we don't see them is because most of them are bought by spain, italy, and east asia (japan, china ect.)


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

in regard to how long you stay at a stand would depend on several factors. the first is what type of call are you using? mouth call or electronic. the mouth calls i use (Crit'r Call) does not produce as much volume as the electronic call (Dennis Kirk). so, if you're not getting the sound out there, i wouldn't wait too long. by the way, when i'm using the mouth call i very seldom remain at a stand more than 15 minutes unless i spot something. when using the electronic call i stay approximately 7 to 9 minutes. the tapes just seem to get them worked up more than the mouth calls. again this is unless i spot something. the weather also has an effect on that situation. i have called in multiples at the same stand through the years, but more often than not, once you've touched your rifle off, any other meat eaters are taking up residence elsewhere. i personally have shot over one thousand coyotes since moving to ND in 1977. i've established my routine through years of countless setups.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

With the open country in North Dakota, I think 7 to 9 minutes with an electronic call like you say is NOT long enough. Last winter I called in a coyote in a river bottom 25 minutes in. If I would have left after 15 minutes I would not have gotten that one. I think your time also depends on the season. If you are hunting in Januaray and February (breeding season), as you walk to your truck after 10 minutes the coyotes are coming in and you are leaving.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have to agree Laser Man with a thousand coyotes under your belt you haven't called in enough that showed up after 15 minutes to make you stay?


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Twice I had to return to a calling spot to retreive a call and a face mask and found fresh tracks where I had left.This was after about 15-20 min. of calling.I'm not fortunate enough to work the huge sections that alot of you have in the Dakota's and tend to lean towards hitting as many spots in a night as possible since on the average in my parts anyway,most of the responses come within the first 5-10 min.Still,I've seen plenty of critters in the last few minutes of a 20 min. set and have spooked a number after getting up.
Up for discusssion,what do you think of the possibility that (these were fox tracks) a predator may actually watch you leave and investigate after your gone hmmmmmmmm?


----------

